# Apple "Stupidphone" Maddness



## Packerjohn (Aug 18, 2022)

So, my daughter gave me her old Apple iphone because she bought a newer, "better" one.  It is a XR.  I used to have a nice Alcatel flip phone for years & loved it since it was simple and "did the job" (ie: phoning people).

Now, my trouble have only begun.  Besides all the other things I have to figure out there is 1 really dumb problem.  I am locked out of my Apple account because I lost my password.  This is not good because I cannot download an apps.  It really sucks.

I have been to the "geniuses" in the Apple Store now 3 times.  I keep hearing different stories but the bottom line is that I am still locked out.

My question on this forum is this"

Is there some to delete all my "stuff" on the phone and start again with a new account?  I mean a new account with a new password.  If you can help me with this, you are a lot smarter than those self-proclaimed "Geniuses" at the Apple Store in the mall.  I have had it with them, Turkeys!


----------



## Michael Z (Aug 18, 2022)

Try


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 19, 2022)

Yes, I have watched this view.  It all seems so simple.  Tomorrow morning I will try it and see for myself if it is that simple.  I have doubts but hey, it sure is keeping my mind sharp.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Kika (Aug 19, 2022)

I hope the video @Michael Z posted works for you.  
If not, I came across this earlier today while I was looking for something else.
If you forgot your iPhone passcode - Apple Support


----------



## Michael Z (Aug 19, 2022)

I have an Alcatel phone too. It makes calls and costs me a little over $7/month. The phone itself was a free upgrade sent to me - the original tracfone was about  $20 I think.


----------

